# Pokemon is suggestive... post pictures here



## endoverend (Dec 1, 2014)

You know those moments in pokemon where you think "How did this pass testing?"
I'll start this off with one from Omega Ruby. Don't give the context. The context ruins it.


----------



## Ryukouki (Dec 1, 2014)

Would you like to put your hand deep in the hole?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 1, 2014)

The one in the OP doesn't say suggestive, it says a mother fucker is putting shit together  

The second one screams fisting though so that's ok.


----------



## endoverend (Dec 1, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> The one in the OP doesn't say suggestive, it says a mother fucker is putting shit together


 
Fine. You want suggestive?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 1, 2014)

ITT end has never seen a couple half-dancing in his entire life

;O;O;O;O;

ITT end has never seen a penis and a vagina in his life 

;O;O;O;O;O;O;


----------



## endoverend (Dec 1, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> ITT end has never seen a couple half-dancing in his entire life
> 
> ;O;O;O;O;


 
Fixed it, lol


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## migles (Dec 2, 2014)

Bortz said:


> -picture-


 
that wood looks really hard


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Dec 2, 2014)

Bortz said:


> -snip


 
What the fuck am I looking for in this picture, Bortz


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 2, 2014)

Ubuntuの刀 said:


> What the fuck am I looking for in this picture, Bortz



Dong


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Dec 2, 2014)

Pingouin7 said:


> Dong


 
Oh. OHHHHH.
ok.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 3, 2014)

Why is your avatar a butt


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Dec 3, 2014)

Pingouin7 said:


> Why is your avatar a butt


 
Because I like this butt.


----------



## migles (Dec 3, 2014)

Ubuntuの刀 said:


> Because I like this butt.




ups... my mistake, its not a big butt, now i shall run away!


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 3, 2014)

Japan, nuff said.


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Dec 3, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> Japan, nuff said.


 
Dinoh, didn't you have super suggestive avatars in the past?


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 3, 2014)

Ubuntuの刀 said:


> Dinoh, didn't you have super suggestive avatars in the past?


 
You're super suggestive.


----------



## migles (Dec 3, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> You're super suggestive.


 
are you suggesting that he is suggestive?


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Dec 3, 2014)

migles said:


> are you suggesting that he is suggestive?


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 3, 2014)

Please guys, more suggestive Pokemon!


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## migles (Dec 3, 2014)

Ubuntuの刀 said:


> disgusting video[/media]


what does this garbagge has anything to do with pokemon? get away >:C


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 3, 2014)

Pingouin7 said:


> Dong


 

Expand Dong with Feature Length


----------



## endoverend (Dec 3, 2014)

Ubuntuの刀 said:


>




Keep this thread on the track please. The horrible, twisted track.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## migles (Dec 4, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> bikini picture


if you look closely, she is on a job


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Dec 5, 2014)

migles said:


> if you look closely, she is on a job


 
a.... job?
what???


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 5, 2014)

Ubuntuの刀 said:


> a.... job?
> what???


 
A BLOW job


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Dec 5, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> A BLOW job


 
oh. im slow.


----------



## Pagio94 (Dec 5, 2014)

yo


----------



## Flame (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Dec 7, 2014)

Spoiler: Are you even ready kid?


----------



## migles (Dec 7, 2014)

Flame said:


> video


 
saw the video description, is that really true...?


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Dec 12, 2014)

Spoiler: Adults Only Content


----------



## endoverend (Dec 13, 2014)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> Spoiler: Adults Only Content
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 13, 2014)

You'll never look at Umbreon the same....



Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Dec 13, 2014)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> You'll never look at Umbreon the same....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Nice Jigglypuffs


----------



## migles (Dec 24, 2014)

Flame said:


>




i need to deposit this here...

my character just did whats on the video, first my expression was wtf, then i get a boner. i need help :C


----------



## Flame (Dec 24, 2014)

migles said:


> i need to deposit this here...
> 
> my character just did whats on the video, first my expression was wtf, then i get a boner. i need help :C


 

you are a MLP fan... 

it isn't hard for you to get a boner.


----------



## Vipera (Dec 24, 2014)

migles said:


> i need to deposit this here...
> 
> my character just did whats on the video, first my expression was wtf, then i get a boner. i need help :C


She...She's 12...


----------



## migles (Dec 24, 2014)

Vipera said:


> She...She's 12...


 
she told me she was 18 D:

also, ash been the same age since he was born, age doesn't apply on pokemon world >:C

SECOND POST THAT I WANTED TO MAKE IT A SEPARATE POST:

guess which is the favorite place for parents to do naughty adult things on pokemon world? houses are usually:
floor 1: kitchen
floor 2: kids bedroom

make your choice!


----------



## Flame (Dec 25, 2014)

Vipera said:


> She...She's 12...


----------

